# What's the scientific name for the Bristlenose Pleco sold at PetSmart?



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I know there are at least 3 different types of Bristlenose Plecostomus that are kept as pets, if not more- but what is the scientific name of the type sold at PetSmart? 

I purchased a juvenile about 2 months ago for my NPT and have named him/her Munch. I'm assuming Munch (also called Tiny Dancer by the way he/she wiggles and spins around on the glass while munching) is reaching the 6 month old mark since bristles are now starting to develope- there are only about 5 or 6 tiny little spikes poking up at the tip of the nose and, just purely for looks, am hoping more will show up and it will turn out to be a male.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you look at planetcatfish.com you'll see there are LOTS of BN plecos.

Have you tried looking at petsmarts website?


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

If it is a "true" BN then Ancistrus. Otherwise, it would most likely be Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps (Sailfin pleco). Those seem to be the most common.. Or so I've been told.... Here is a link to a pleco profile index


----------

